
In a Verizon-Charter Deal, Analysts See One Massive Pile of Debt - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-27/in-a-verizon-charter-deal-analysts-see-one-massive-pile-of-debt?cmpid=flipboard
======
PaulHoule
Funny how they always have money to buy a company but they don't have money to
upgrade their wired network.

